# Get To Know Me



## GraF (Jul 12, 2007)

Hey, My name is ___, but you can call me GraF... here, I would like for you to introduce yourself to me if I dont already know you... I really doubt that anyone will but, what the hell, might as well try!!! anyways, Hi to all!!!

-GraF


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 12, 2007)

lumberjack yo
down in the desert in az...
got one harvest halfway through cure.... growing has become my life since i joined this site....,


----------



## mogie (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi GraF since we are formally introducing ourselves I am Mogie.


----------



## Token (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi GraF, I'm token nice to meet you.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 13, 2007)

wow. this seems like a great place to meet people and make new friends. Good to meet you graf.


----------



## krime13 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hey people I am krime13 and my goals in life are to promote anarchy and freedom of choice any choice really, the way I see it "the more options you got the better of you are"...


----------



## NO GROW (Jul 13, 2007)

Hey graf, they call me NO GROW. How are doing.


----------



## dursky (Jul 13, 2007)

Hey Graf... was looking at your profile. What u growin these days??? Looks like you have been doing it for awhile


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jul 13, 2007)

*Greetings, Graf. I've seen you around before but never have I stopped to say, wassup. So here it is....Wassup!*

*See you around the way....*


----------



## sk3tch3 (Jul 13, 2007)

whats up graf! MCSk3tch3 nice to finally meet the guy causing all the ruckess! j/k


----------



## GraF (Jul 13, 2007)

Wow!!! this area is going to definately be the best place to get to know people!!! Glad it turned out that good!!

Lumberjack- Ive seen you alot actually, just never had the chance to intro. myself- pleasure..

Mogie- Im always ecstatic to have my mom on the site with me- love you mom!!!

Token- seen ya on the boards- just never had the chance to single you out- nice to meet you buddy

Midgradeindasouth- you are what you smoke- midgrade... lol sorry man Ive been wanting to do that. good to see ya.

SKH- I think that you are missing some letters in your "name"- I think Ive met you b4 though- just cant put my finger on it..... hrmm

Krime13- please dont hurt me and I will be nice to you- okay?? 

NO GROW- I have definately seen you surfin around here- I am pretty sure you are gonna be here to stay- right?

DURSKY!!! came back huh?? well maybe youve been back and I just havent seen you- u still at the other forum?? I thought it was way too small.. arguments were too little.. lol

BloodshotIz- I have seen you ALOT!! stick around and we might be able to SHARE some valuable knowledge w/ ea. other... nice meeting you.

WOW!! Im surprised that I havereceived this many responses.... Im still waiting for more- and I cant wait- 

NICE TO MEET YOU ALL!!!


----------



## GraF (Jul 13, 2007)

DAMNIT Sk3tch3!!!!!!!! you had to do it as Im typing my response!!! always messin shit up!!! hahaha just kidding buddy- theres nothing better than having a FRIEND that grows with you- nothing.. Good to see you in this thread!!!!


----------



## sk3tch3 (Jul 13, 2007)

is mogie really your mom!? i wish my mom would get on here but she is so damn paranoid bout everythang


----------



## GraF (Jul 13, 2007)

yeah- thats my mom 4 real!!!


----------



## shamegame (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi there Graf! Also had to swing by and say hello.Newer member here.

Mogie Jr.? NO WAI!


----------



## GraF (Jul 13, 2007)

niceto meetyou friend- you got my free seeds??


----------



## Token (Jul 13, 2007)

That's so cool that your mom and you both smoke, my dad smokes but won't get on here because he plays WOW to much.


----------



## the.fatman.cometh (Jul 13, 2007)

Hello Graf, hows it growin? Just stopped by to say hi how ya doin....why do I feel like i'm signing a yearbook?


----------



## GraF (Jul 13, 2007)

you are signing a yearbook- get with it buddy


----------



## GraF (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi. whos coming to my Bday party??? its at my mom's house


----------



## heymo85 (Jul 13, 2007)

GraF said:


> you are signing a yearbook- get with it buddy


have a great summer see ya next year!
t.j

lol..those arent even my initials.
whats up my good friend..did not know your mogies son..i think ive butted heads a few times with her.u never did answer how old you were gonna be!?!?


----------



## GraF (Jul 13, 2007)

23!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mogie (Jul 13, 2007)

Did you like our special present? Thought it would lift your spirits...lol


----------



## moxtox (Jul 16, 2007)

Hey graf, can i borrow some money?


----------



## HoLE (Jul 16, 2007)

Hey ____,,it's me ___,,,but you can call me HoLE,,I'm very new too the site,,and to indoor growing,,or growing period,,nice to meet ya ,,and Good Luck
Keep on Growin


----------



## moxtox (Jul 16, 2007)

HoLE said:


> Hey ____,,it's me ___,,,but you can call me HoLE,,I'm very new too the site,,and to indoor growing,,or growing period,,nice to meet ya ,,and Good Luck
> Keep on Growin


I have never seen such gratuitous use of comas in my whole life and i've been been to holland....with their beady eyes, empirical metric system and interchangeable decimal/commas....FOR SHAME...


----------



## WillieNelson (Jul 16, 2007)

Hello, I'm Willie Nelson.


----------



## GraF (Jul 17, 2007)

haha- I got a buddy named neil- which somehow got to willy- he just looks like a willy.... so now we just call him willie neilson- haha, sorry.


----------



## WillieNelson (Jul 17, 2007)

I screwed a girl by the name of Ms. Neilsen once. Small world after all.


----------



## Arrid (Jul 17, 2007)

GraF said:


> haha- I got a buddy named neil- which somehow got to willy- he just looks like a willy.... so now we just call him willie neilson- haha, sorry.



That made me laugh till I cried!!

  ​


----------



## reeffermadness (Jul 17, 2007)

hello Graf I have seen you around....yes...I saw you walking the dog the other day down the street. dood Im fucking baked..HAHAHA


----------



## prosperian (Feb 4, 2013)

Howdy from Texas. Making more than chili around here and I can't wait to get through my first grow. I'm at week 4 of bloom and my 4 girls are lookin sweet. 

View attachment 2511340


----------

